# Moved blog to make on single blog



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

*Moved blog to make on single blog*

Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Randy,

Great idea. Charles Neil uses it and demonstrates it in his "Cases and Bases " dvd. That way you can adjust for floors being irregular or not level. Which I am sure is not the situation here.

Where's the frig going. LOL!

Soffits look good!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Looking good, Buddy!!
I think you are making living quarters , it is so nice!!

Jim


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


good progress.

I have used the 2x material method of installing base cabinets for many years. I think you will like it.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


*Blackie*, it seems construction steps are endless when you are going through them. This looks great and you are doing quality work. Keep going, details matter.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


glad to wake and see randy is on the move, getting it done, i cant wait to see your shop all together and randy makes his first project, your doing a great job . grizz


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Oh boy oh boy!!!


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Nice, now I know who to call when I want it done right!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Thanks, everyone, Randy thanks for your confidence  but truth be told, I'm cutting a lot of corners on this project as to save on $$ and time but if it were to be spot on than all of the plywood would be cabinet grade inside and out, the edges would receive hardwood spliced edging not iron banding so as to make it right, also I'm not building this unit with a face frame, I'm going frameless to save time as well, the doors would also be shaker panels or cope and stick with hardwood something of that nature but I think that's an over kill for a workshop, just as long as it's nice and neat is all that counts


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


I think you have done an excellent job!

Now if you have any framing material left over how about a nice frame for the window rattler.
Its in the photo near the rubbermaid shed and possibly next to that rectangular item on a post, which you have missed telling me what it is…...hint hint!
The window rattler is looking a bit sad,, you know the saying Chin up Chest out! that sort of stuff.

Dont be too concerned about gilding everything as long as its functional servicable and neat. I have used iron on edging heaps of times.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Hmm Rob, I could of sworn I posted a picture of the exterior trim boards that I painted ready to install, I do have the trim boards just haven't had the chance to install them yet, the only thing that I've trimmed so far are the Interior side of all windows and the AC unit both interior and exterior, the item I think you are speaking g of is a bird house my dad built, is that what you are referring too?


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

*Moved blog to make on single blog*

Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Randy,

Looking good! Sink stove and fridge for your tenant apartment? Hope you added extra insulation for the Texas sun?

Are you going to do a face frame?


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


No frames Tom, frameless, I still need to add more stretchers to each cabinet to house the drawers.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


*Blackie,* the hardest part of a project like this it to keep grinding away on getting it completely finished. Keep at it. You are doing well and the finish line is at least in sight and will be worth it. It took me 20 years to build my shop, but I enjoyed working on it and I like to work there. You will too. All you really need to know is the overall plan and what you are going to do tomorrow.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


What Al said. I'm impressed at your commitment to get this shop done once and for all!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Full speed ahead Randy. You're "gettin er done"


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Randy,

Stellar job on the new shop addition…I've followed your blog from the get-go, and I'm impressed at your constant urge to "get 'er done"...There's nothing like getting something accomplished when you do it yourself. Besides…it saves on labor cost when someone else does it….If I could figure my labor on what I've done to my shop, I'd have plenty of money…. It's a proud feeling to stand back and look at your work, and say "I did that"....


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Thanks once again all Rick, I just came from peeking at your workshop and I have to say it's very nice, I cut some corners in cost though with my project, I'm using paint grade ply from the box store for the exposed areas doors and drawer fronts and the hidden areas of the cabinets are rough Ply sheathing, I'm debating to use gel stain or gloss white on the cabinets, I'll prob do a test coat on scrap to see what it looks like with the gel stain, both will give me plenty of protecting and both are easy to clean.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

*Moved blog to make on single blog*

Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Congrats Randy.
I've been following and it's good to see you are getting to the "light at the end of the tunnel" stage.
I commend you on your commitment to getting it finished before you start using it. If it were me, the soffits may have waited ….. and waited …... and waited. Out of sight - out of mind….


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Thanks Paul, I have to admit that thought had crossed my mind several times but.. The trim boards along with the soffits had been sitting on my rear deck for sometime and the clutter was just weighing heavy but now all focus is on the inside.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Randy,

Looks like you're rounding the corner heading for home. Hey when Norm Abrams rebuilt his cabinets he used plywood and his Porter Cable Omni Jig. He got tear out. Looks like you made some drawers that will work.

Do you plan to trim out the windows?


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Yes to trimming out the windows Tom, right now I am going to focus getting the inside done first.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Looks like you edited the mall comment LOL!


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


*Blackie*, it is the little touches at the end that make the job look right. You have done such a fine job on the rest that it is easy to get stalled on smaller details…at least it is that way with me. I hate making drawers! They just wear me out.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Man, that's an almost seamless addition now - appart from the rooftop, for good reasons.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Thanks Alan and Thomas, Tom haha yep I was using my Ipad with voice activation to say what I wanted as the keys are sometimes to small for my fingers and it picked up what the TV was saying.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


As far as the finish I'm debating on paint Vrs Gel Stain.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


the whole project is looking great randy, your going to love the shop when your all done and your working away snug as a bug, cool in the summer and warm in the winter…happy trails amigo….i hope as a texan you get the cowboy lingo…....its also from a famous show, can you guess it…..lets see if you get it….trivia time..


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Happy Trails, I'm thinking the Lone Ranger?


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.





> Happy Trails, I m thinking the Lone Ranger?
> 
> - Blackie_


Roy Rogers?


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Randy…No doubt making this addition has been a fun undertaking but there will nothing better than being finished with nothing more to do on the building and having to concentrate on money maker projects.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


yes the answer is Roy Rogers and Dale Evans, they both sing the delightful song that you can find by googling it, i listened to it again this morning…oh the old days of the west, when riding your horse and doing cattle drives, simple days in many ways, no computers, no hustle and bustle…., well anyways…enjoy the days to come in your new shop.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Grizz,

I grew up with all the cowboy movies that filled the empty air waves. Then came weekly cowboy stories with simple plots and endings. The hero always won. It is a good song! In my beat and hippie days I thought about the alternative meaning . LOL! Ever see the misfits with Clark Gable and Marilyn Monroe? Last of cowboy days.

Randy,

Lone Ranger and William Tell overture.

When I was a kid I wanted to become a cowboy or an airplane pilot. I became neither but learned to love nature..

paint will hide any imperfections, but their may be character in the wood even if it is cdx, unless you chose one side good? Then shellac/sealer and gel stain might be way to go. Decisions…..

That spalting wood was happening in my shop.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


I honestly just don't remember watching the Roy Rogers show, shows that I do remember watching were The Real Mccoys, Bonanza , The Riflemen, Rawhide, the Lone Ranger, Gentle Ben, The Big Valley, Daniel Boone, Davy Crockett, Gun Smoke, The High Chaparral, The Wild Wild West, these are just some of the ones that come to mind off the bat.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


hopallong casidy

cisco kid

almost done there guy
looking good


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


I know you're "chompin at the bit", so to speak. Pocket holes are a good way to go. You'll always have tearout using plywood for box joints.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

*Moved blog to make on single blog*

Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


i just came in from my shop! I'm doing 6 hours. Look's neat and pretty! Lots of pull out storage! Got me thinking. LOL!


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Man, looks like you're building a kitchen, that's already wonderful. You're going to have one heck of a cozy cave once you're done with the expansion!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


so you will have 13 different donut flavors, i would have bavarian cream top and center….lol..looks great randy, nothing like being organized, maybe you should add some color instead of white, white sounds boring to me, but its your shop…what are you doing for a top, you could add some vices…just an idea..


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Griz, I plan on building a center stand alone work bench that will house my vises but.. I could put one on this bench, the top will consist of starting one sheet of 3/4 ply, a sheet of 1/2 ply and a top with masonite to give me 36"

These drawers are roughly 28" x 21" x 5" that's a lot of donuts


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


that will be a nice sturdy top, i really like the lay out, looking forward to seeing the place all laid out and in working order…


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Randy,

You probably have a color chosen. I used an off white in my main room w/a bank of multi frequency florescent lighting. The natural lighting comes from one large window on North side, where AC unit is. ( after many years of this i am trying to figure how to get more natural light and maintain security.)

In my add on room, where I went with OSB walls I primed both sides and then used a white semi gloss. Turned out well because I have no windows on that side for security reasons.

The more light in the shop that approximates sunlight the better are my chances of producing fewer mistakes. LOL! and my finishing is more consistent with natural lighting when working inside.

Dark colors psychologically change visual perspective.

I'm guessing you already know this …. :<)


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Yep Tom, I've already purchased the paint, and also by painting I'm not going to have to mess with edge banding either, I see no point in edge banding if I'm going to paint over it. After speaking with the paint guy at Home depot he recommended this

http://www.homedepot.com/p/BEHR-MARQUEE-1-gal-PPU18-6-Ultra-Pure-White-Semi-Gloss-Enamel-Exterior-Paint-545001/204229535


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


50 bucks a can! Better be good stuff! LOL!

going to see a client.

later


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Tom, I got it for $44 a can but it's self priming so I don't have to buy primer it sorta breaks even.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


I love drawers in a workshop. Nice work.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


well i was thinking you would paint it a dark brown to add some difference in the room, white walls , brown cabinets….LOL just kidding randy, i bet things will be just fine…paint is getting pretty spendy, even at 44 bucks, things are just to expensive these days, that 44 bucks would buy a lot of bacon…lol…


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Back!

Great concept. Hope it works. i've tried a primer/paint spray. Always stayed soft.

Anyway, the newness will be there for awhile, but you will be using the space and it will become background for your creativity!

Bob, you giving Randy a hard time? LOL!

Gotta change my clothes and work on my drill press table.

later LJ's


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Your progression has been fun to watch. Full speed ahead.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

*Moved blog to make on single blog*

Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Very nice Randy…Your shop progress is taking shape each day. I know you've gotta be looking forward to every bit of it.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


And you have a place for the shop vac! I kinda like the old bench Randy. It had character. Your new one is probably going to be more efficient. The door on the deck is what I call an "Oh Dah" moment. I have a number of those and tell myself "Back the Truck up!" Or "step away from the project, sir!"

Must be looking at it and seeing the end of the road?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Looking great Randy.
Mine is built exactly like that. This is an old photo … all drawers underneath now.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Paul,

I love your windows! Lots of light!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Thanks all, I almost hate to put paint on it but I'm weighing the options and paint will allow me to move faster and get back up and working quicker, very nice setup you got Paul.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Whats this? all that work and not and empty Bud bottle anywhere?

A very well constructed setup!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


i wanted windows, but for security reasons i kept solid walls, either that or have a spring shot gun, by each window, when we moved here there had been some recent break ins in the area….i wasnt going to put my investment at risk…now i just might take the whole think down


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Randy,

If you haven't opened the paint yet. A couple of coats of seal coat. Dries quick, and some water bourne poly. which also dries quick? The plywood has some character.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


FWIW mine is all cheap birch plywood with several coats of waterborne poly (Flecto). Every few years I sand the top coat or two of poly and add a new one or two and it looks new again. It dries quick enough to get two or three coats on in a day.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Thanks for the finish suggestions, I'm going to go with a quick drying finish then, I'm sure it's much cheaper too.

What I'm going to do is consider forgoing the edge banding on the ply and just apply the water based poly.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Randy,

Talked to Charles(Neil) about a finish for my Butt Bench/ truck step stool. His opinion was waterborne poly , once dried would work just as well as oil based.

I 'm thinking a quart of seal coat, and a quart of waterborne poly would be at least 20 bucks cheaper? You can dilute the seal coat for staining.

A quick thin slice of pine can do for an edge? Had a bunch of waste ( 1/16th thin slices) I edged some plywod. Works! But sometimes I forget its just a jig, or a shop piece. LOL!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Progress time ten. Lookin good Randy.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

*Moved blog to make on single blog*

Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


----------



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Blackie, that looks great- most professional. Now you will really be able to make some great projects.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Donna thanks!, you'll have to make a visit sometime and see my operation.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Looks better than most doctors' offices. They'd be jealous!!
You got 'er looking mighty fine, randy. Make it the best you can…it is your workspace!!

Cheers, my friend!!...............Jim


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Randy,

They really do look good! I'm glad you didn't paint them. Hey a micro wave and a toilet and you don't have to leave the shop? LOL!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Thanks Jim and Tom, I'm so glad I didn't paint the too


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


here is the last and best suggestion from me, are you ready…...................are you sure…....ok you are going to get it, a fold down bed….with the fridge and the microwave right next to it, and a ceiling mounted flat screen tv about a 52 inch model, and you can watch all the youtube videos you want to learn about woodworking, then you will know it all,,,,you say well what about room to do the wood work….well thats the beauty of the fold down bed….put it back up and go to makin saw dust, yes i know its probably the best idea given, but i will be humble about it and just bow out and hope you enjoy it…LOL…..there now i have topped toms idea….and no charge….LOL


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Grizz I see I'm not the only one considering this as a potential integral man cave 
Looks awesome Randy!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Grizz,

I was being subtle???? LOL! Earlier I did suggest that if things get tight he could rent it out. LOL!

There is some good stuff in your suggestions though. a microwave can be used for other things? I've heard people drying wood in a microwave. Not too long I;m guessing. LOL!

A big screen attached to a computer, mounted on the wall for tutorials? Thought about that myself, but even with dust collection I seem to have dust in the shop. could be kittie litter?

Hey we can suggest, Randy can ignore, LOL!

Later


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Congratulations! The only problem I can see is that is is way too pretty to want to get all that nasty sawdust spread around on this beautiful surface. Great job Blackie.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Haha, well it sounds like I got the state of approval with all of the suggestions  instead of a big screen will an 11" wireless Ipad do? 

Thanks everyone! I have to say that I'm like a kid in the candy store having fun with this only it's still not enough room and I guess it never will be, isn't that the code? LOL


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Lookin really good Randy. You're gonna have some gr8 times in there.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

*Moved blog to make on single blog*

Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Randy, you sure don't waste any time. Nice going. Ttime to make saw dust and try out the new collector piping

Cheers, Jim!!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


yes sir, burnin the midnight oil i hope, now is the time to really get things in order and start makin sawdust, its looking good randy, i really like your new addition and how that will help you with more room, maybe live in the shop and turn your house into a shop, hey there ya go…i knew i had an idea that no one had mentioned….im hot….lol….


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


It has been good watching you build your shop addition and I know you gotta be anxious to use it as a shop.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Hey,

Nobody said "goodbye to the workbench." See how compliant I am. LOL! So what is the current interior Length and width?

Are you adding more dust collection tubing?

Daylight and canned suggest you should see pretty well?

Home stretch? Do you have some boxes waiting to be made?


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Thanks everyone

Haha Grizz.

Tom, I still have the piping to run yet, I'm holding that until the last, making sure I have all tools in their new locations, lighting is good and still have the miter stand and the bench to build, the exterior is 12' x 24' - the wall thickness on the inside, which would be around 4 3/8" per wall.


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


I want it. I need it….... If you haven't noticed, I love your shop.


----------



## RichardHillius (Oct 19, 2013)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


It looking really nice.

How do you like the new lights compared to what you had? I'm interested in the same lights but I wonder if they end up with more shadows than tube lighting would.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Goodbye old workbench! 
So, first things first: where's the beer fridge?


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Thanks Sander, Thomas and Richard, the LED's are just as good as the tube lighting, only thing is and was a learning process for me is that you need the brightness to be 650 or above, if you go with new construction, cans and lighting the cost is a bit less than if you are replacing at current box fixtures, they make lights to fit the box but they are a bit more costly, you can figure ball park $35.00 - $40.00 per light, but they last almost forever and use half the electricity a tube does aside I understand that tubes are going away at some point.

Thomas, as much as it pains me to say this, I'm not much of a drinker so there's hardly ever any beer at my house, I average around a 6 pack per year.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Tom, to answer your question about interior dimensions, it's 11.67' x 23.67'.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Whoa, man, you actually drink more than I do: it's been 3 *years* since I last drank a beer (or anything else, for that matter). My average was like yours back then though.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Looks neat and well organized Randy. I can see some good projects coming out of there. I also have a pretty small shop and reorganizing has become a regular routine. It happens every time I buy a new machine or add benches, etc. and also when I start doing something different. I expect you are experiencing the same.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Might have to steal some of your layout. We now have the same dimensions, but I have a floor lathe from HF ( not used yet…grrr) in the space.Also a door to the enclosed kitty jail for the barn/shop cats.

I also have a lot of extra leftover material from, Garden/dust collector shed, and room addition, etc. in the shop. I often work on the floor….Now I'm not laughing.

Gotta go to Mankato to see clients.

Later


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Wow,

Just thought about it. Your shop was small, but much more efficient. My chaos would be in chaos. LOL!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Tom no lathe but I do have a delta joiner that's under the center workbench not shown in the photos, I went back out again this morning and changed things once again, I move the tablesaw back closer to the door and moved all of the smaller tools up closer to the cabinets along with the center workbench, I like it much better now.

I've had to many tools fail from HF, the only thing that I still have working great is the DC in which I have no complaints about but I'm done buying disposable tools, even Porter Cable is falling off the bandwagon.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Porter Cable???? Reason?

My lathe is the BIG one. Hf sells for less but they make the support system out of less metal. I am probably going your direction in the future, if I ever get my products produced? Still making jigs. LOL!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Their prices have been dropping considerable and after asking the question in regards to their price drop at my woodworkers meeting Tuesday night it seems they have been bought by the same that owns Black & Decker.

I just thought it was odd that doing price comparing on tools vrs tools of the same on the Lowes website they are coming in way under the other non disposable tools pricing so I'm a bit skeptical of them, though my drill press is PC and I have a 6 year old PC router they both seem to be hold up rather well, the Router was bought several years ago though and I had just recently purchased the drill press at Lowes a year ago.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Send some of that energy you have to me please. You're movin on up Randy. Lookin very good


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

*Moved blog to make on single blog*

Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


You probably don't want your workbench occupied, but I made a little outfeed table that I nailed to the top of one of my workbenches. It works pretty well. If you do that, I'd make a portable one, so you can take it off.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Randy,

Looks like your space ship is ready to launch! I like the project board! I hope to get my 25 gallon air compressor out of my main shop area. How do you get your air nailers etc to function w current setup? Have you checked suction now that you have longer DC lines?

I like the idea of a drop down outfeed table for the saw?????

Rock and roll!!!!!!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Tom, I have a short rubber hose feeding into 3/4" PVC water pipe from outside under a lean-to it is then piped into my shop and I have an air pressure gauge along with a water catch on the inside.

DC suction works well with this setup.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Ya got it covered.

Where is the rest of the gang?


> ?


??

Goin out to feed the pride.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


That dust collection system looks real good to me as does the rest of the shop.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


I thought you were going to use the new bench for the miter saw. Nice setup!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Gettin closer every day.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

*Moved blog to make on single blog*

Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Randy,

You make it look easy! That bit looks pretty tough like it can eat up the wood.

I have the Delta tenon kit. It has Norm Abrams picture on the cover. Bought it way back. Way Back. LOL!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Good process, Randy. I don't do many mortice and tenon joints either. I use a lot of dowels for furniture and pocket screws for holding power along with glue!

Nice to see you are getting right down to business in your new space. I love the Grizzly bands saw that you have. It looks like a G0555!

cheers, Jim


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Hey Thomas, for cutting the mortise yes the Fornster bit works very well, as for as tenon's go, there's lots of ways to cut them, I li,e the bandsaw method the best though since it's a one shot deal, Jim the bandsaw is the polar series with a riser.


----------



## Edwardnorton (Feb 15, 2013)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Thanks for posting this. I do not have a mortise machine for this either and this post will help me immensely!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Thnx for sharing your way.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

*Moved blog to make on single blog*

Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Hmmmmmmmm! Walmart bench????? LOL! Where did you get that idea? LOL! The framing for the bench looks very professional. I like screws and carriage bolts in functional equipment.

You're sliding into home-plate!

Nice to have smooth, level shop floors.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


*Blackie,* I use a padded metal stool from Sears and an old Coke stool from the 1930s. You might want a second one to give visitors a place to sit. I really like all the things you have done with your shop. Nice work…now back to boxes.


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


I'd like to know two things: 1st, your home page says you're in Texas, how did you get Idaho wood? I used to live in Idaho and we got Oregon wood there!!

2nd, with joinery skills like yours, I would NEVER buy anything from walmart that had to do with furnishings.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Randy,

Sorry for being a ButtHead. My wife says it's not good humor. Tend to be a Smart A__

I have a padded purchased stool. And as Al said I'm sure you'd rather be making boxes, and some cash to pay for the materials for your shop rehab. I would.

Later


----------



## Sanderguy777 (Feb 9, 2015)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


I was joking too. I LOVE your shop and I have a MUCH worse chair in my shop. Course, it came from the same people that the black everything-in-the-shop came from… But anyway, like I said, your shop is to die for and I drool over all the stuff that I see in it. Even the walmart chair….


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Oh I posted the stool on purpose to give you guys some ammo, I was expecting no less from you all, love the humor 

Thanks for the comments Alan, Sander and Tom, actually it was last years sells that allowed me to make this addition with all of it's furnishings and I still have a good size pot left over from it  but yes I am working as fast as I can in order to get back up and running, I still have a few more projects to finish and there's still exterior work that needs to be done on the addition.

I was wondering if I was going to catch flack from the bench lumber  it was purchased from my local Lowes.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


Hi Randy. I'm a picture guy and I first scrolled down the process photos to see how you built the stool!

Nice idea on the bench. When I built mike I use those round nuts with a thread through the side, That is slick to use a carriage bolt and a standard nut on the inside. that give good holding power for the frame. You have been super busy for the last 6 months! Almost near the end where projects start flowing through!! 
Nice job, Cheers, Jim


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> Not gone, just moved this blog to the original blog to make one single blog.


You have been on full throttle for sure Randy. All well done


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

*Moved blog to make on single blog*

http://lumberjocks.com/Blackie_/blog/61042


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/Blackie_/blog/61042


Nice going Randy. Time to make dust!!!


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/Blackie_/blog/61042


Moving right along and lightning speed to say the least. Nice work all around too. Did you win the lottery? I know you must of spend quit a bit so far. Then comes your great looking projects soon!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/Blackie_/blog/61042


Thanks Jim and Tony, actually the monies came from last years sells


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/Blackie_/blog/61042


Blackie,

Stellar job on the work bench…It looks a lot like mine, except for the cabinet system I build for underneath…I see you used MDF for the top….I would suggest putting about 4-6 coats of poly on it, as that will help "wick" away any moisture you might get on the top…Things spilled, like glue, etc. will wipe right off, plus it gives the top a nice light brown petina…..Just a suggestion….You've done a great job on the whole re-build of your shop…I'm impressed…..


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/Blackie_/blog/61042


Randy,

Nice! I commented on your project page about the bench. Now I see your solution.

I use Rick's solution for my MDF projects, and plywood that's not cabinet grade. Two coats of seal coat sink into the material and waterborne poly seals the surface.

As I said it's looking like a model shop, and it's going to be hard to get it dirty. LOL!

Pretty straight forward solution on the outfeed table. I have a Grizzly cabinet saw and I want to come up with an efficient and non permanent outfeed table.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/Blackie_/blog/61042


Hey Tom,

Thanks for the nice comment on my solution for MDF….Actually, I was thinking about it, and I left out an important step…..After the bench is built , I apply 2 coats of Watco Danish Oil (clear) before applying the poly….The danish oil will soak into the top , give it a nice petina, and when rubbed in and dry, then the poly…...


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/Blackie_/blog/61042


Rick,

Just saw your response.

The "Danish Oil" is a formulation combining oil and hardeners ( such as polyurathane, and I believe the shellac? might be wrong here) I would use it to enhance grain in woods. I think the sealer is cheaper? LOL!

"You say Tomatoe, Some say tommato." I just want to eat it before it gets over ripe. LOL!

Happy Dad's day to all.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Blackie_ said:


> *Moved blog to make on single blog*
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/Blackie_/blog/61042


You have certainly come a long way these past weeks. It's been a joy to follow along with you. I'm not even tired from seeing all the work you've done.


----------

